# bench idea



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

was in the millwrights and plumbers room at work today and they were working on a DIY bench ,was solid as a rock and thought I would take a few pics to give anyone some ideas on what could be done .
so this is some stuff that they used and its is made from hilti stuff.
it does not come close to Canada corals amazing aluminum work but man I was pulling pushing on this and it was solid as a rock....
heres the pics 
hope someone can get some ideas 
cheers 
tom


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

With the diagonal bracing the bench takes design cues from bridge building. Triangles are strong.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very solid looking bench. What use is it built for?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bench*

This is being built by the plumber at work he just needs a long 
Bench so will be used for varoius stuff. But this was stuff left over from a project
It was all hilti product .


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Great stuff, but I will bet it costs a ton, perhaps on a par with gold.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You can't beat 2x4's and they out last metal stands. Unistrut is expensive and with heavy weight the bolts can slip. I worked with it for years.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

The bracing from the wall to the floor does nothing.


----------

